# Utah Lake 4/6/08



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm being stubborn and not fishing any trout lakes or streams until i get my light setup. So off to Utah Lake With my camo backpack and warm water gear i went. I arrived around 8:30 ish. As soon as i was dropped off i knew it was going to be a slow, slow day. The water was COLD so being stranded on the shore wasn't a plus. I couldn't reach deep enough water for some fish. I fished every spot reachable with everything i had but the fact is no fishy's are around the harbors yet... 
I still saw a couple of interesting things a mammoth carp out in the distance flopping about. (bigger that usual :shock: ) And Lots of mallards and even a pelican it was really cool.
Here are a few pics of the water.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

No one likes my reports eh....?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Were you in Lindon?

Sorry no bites.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Didn't even see it.......Still nice to get out even though the fishing sucked isn't it?


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

It was great to get out! I was at American fork harbor, and it was nice to get the feel of jigging (first time). Lots of people no one brought anything to shore though :?:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm looking forward to getting out there Saturday for my first open water attempt of the year. Come to think of it, I haven't put my little bucket on the water since last August...somebody ought to slap me up side of the head.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

metal_fish said:


> No one likes my reports eh....?


Hey...I seen it.!!..( the report )..... _(O)_

Although Utah Lake does not interest me, I did mean to compliment you on the pictures...


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

> Although Utah Lake does not interest me, I did mean to compliment you on the pictures...


Thanks, Utah lake can be pretty fun especially when you find a school of white bass. 8)


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Good job on being able to get out, those are some pretty pictures. Too bad you didn't get into any fish though.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishing remains slow at Utah Lake. I fished this morning from about 7:45 until 1:00 out of Provo Harbor and got two very small white bass for the effort. I marked a lot of fish and they were active on the surface, but not interested in anything I was flipping to them. (The bass took a crawler off a Spin 'n Glow.) There were a lot of folks fishing off the rocks around the harbor, but they didn't seem to be catching much, either.

What's up with the Lindon Marina? The gate was padlocked and a sign was posted "Authorized Personnel Only"? Have they closed it to the public?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

New to me. I work right down the road and drive by all the time.

My guess is that they're doing some construction.


----------

